#     1      - , ?

## sudmarvik

.

  1     .1  8.2
,      ,  http://users.v8.1c.ru  ,        .
-        ?

PS /  , -   .....

----------


## Lizavetta

,    ? 
           ,      1

----------


## ILD17

> -        ?


        1  3500 .

----------


## Bazil

*sudmarvik*,     .   .      ,      -.

----------


## sudmarvik

,         -.
""             .
-    :Wink:  .
    - .... .
   . :Redface:

----------


## Bazil

*sudmarvik*,        .     ,          "  "  "     ..."  ..          .  :Smilie:

----------


## ILD17

"       ,        PIN-.       "1: 8",       "   1

----------


## sudmarvik

,  .
    1  ...

----------

.    , ,   .     , PIN-,     ,  :   "         ".  !!!! 
    -  ???    ???

----------


## Nika77

> ,  .
>     1  ...



,  !!! :yes:

----------

> .    , ,   .     , PIN-,     ,  :   "         ".  !!!! 
>     -  ???    ???


. .     .
  .
        (   )

       -    .

----------


## Bazil

> ,  !!!


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
         ...       2004 ...  :Smilie: 

*sudmarvik*,   , IMHO.

 -     .

----------


## sudmarvik

,,,,,    .
    ,            2011  :Redface: 

   1 , ...

----------


## Bazil

> 1 , ...


   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Consuelo

> ,            2011


     2012,        2011.     10   22  32.      ,     !!!     ???    10 !    ,  25 ,        ,   7  . ! :Abuse:

----------


## ILD17

> 2012,        2011.     10   22  32.      ,     !!!     ???    10 !    ,  25 ,        ,   7  . !


   ,            ,    .

----------


## Bazil

> 2012,        2011.


 .  .
         ().   .     *ILD17*.

----------


## Consuelo

?       25     ,      ,      ?    25-?     .

----------


## Bazil

> .


      .     ,  ,   ,  .   ,       ,               .
p.s.       .     .

----------


## Consuelo

... ...

----------


## Bazil

> ... ...


     . 10  -     .         .    ,   ...  :Smilie: 
   1-7.7  1999 ,    302 ,         312,    , ...      ,    -      .

----------

,      .       ,     ,    ,       .

----------

